# My wife said 'go 4 it!' - my future 180 tank



## CaribTank (Jan 24, 2008)

Soon, depending on my tax return, I'll be getting a new reef ready 180gal long low-iron glass tank form www.glasscages.com for a reef & community fish set up. Thank you wife, I love you!

Since this is a big investment, can I ask for your advice. Give me advice on the following set up. ASM G2 skimmer, plus Euro-fil 125 sump, plus 1/4hp chiller, and 1250w MH lighting, plus Rio Flow pumps 1090 gph @ 1 ft. / 840 gph @ 4 ft. / Max head 10 ft.

Do I need a UV in line sterilizer? Should a splurge and get a seperate refugium? Do I need a calcium reactor? What am I missing? I'm trying to do all the research now so I know what the cost will be. Thanks.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

'Tis a truly great thing when a spouse either supports your investment in the hobby, or joins you in it. Congrats on the upcomming new arrival. The equipment list looks good to me, might want to add a few titanium heaters, and a few Hydor Koralia power heads to the list. As for the UV, well thats a personal preference. You should research the benefits to having one, and to not having one, and make a decision based on your plans and what you want out of the tank. Personally, I go without so that the bugs in the fuge have a chance to make it to the display and proliferate in the display as well (makes for a good source of food for my Scooter Dragonette). The benefits of a calcium reactor will vary based on your coral plans. If your planning to go with softies, I dont really see the need. The Stony corals are far more dependent of high levels of calcium for growth of their skeletal structure. Another option to consider in place of the Calcium reactor is a Kalkwasser reactor. Since youre planning a great buying spree, Might as well look into setting up an R/O filter for your top off water, and an ATO (auto top-off) system.


----------



## CaribTank (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks! I have the common dilemma that my tank will not be near a water source for a RO system. I could drill through my hardwood floor and be closer to a water line in the basement. Would that be logical? Would I need a barrel down in the basement to fill for water changes which then I could pump back upstairs. Make sense? I'm a newbie at this stuff.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Get yourself a Rubbermaid "Brute" trash container. MUST be This or another "food safe" container. Normal containers have impurities in them. RO/DI water is very reactive in that it is so pure that it will suck impurities from whereever it can. The impurities from a standard trash can would end up in your system and can have toxic effects on your livestock.

Hook a float swith in the can to a shut off on the RO/DI filter so you dont overflow the can, and waste the water. Depending on the amount of work you want to do, you can keep the Brute in the basement and plumb a pump from the barrel to a convenient location. install a light switch near the outlet hose, hooked up to the outlet supplying power to the pump. 

You could also have a second Brute set up in the same manner as a SW barrel for the water changes.

Or you could do like I do and just fill 5 gallon jugs when you need them for top-off water, and keep a spare brute that you can bring to the tank and mix your water change water right there.


----------

